# [SOLVED] Problem with duplex printing with Samsung ML-2851ND

## lordalbert

Hi,

I've installed my printer, a Samsung ML-2851ND using Samsung's official driver, downloaded by their site. I'm using ethernet interface to print. In printer's control center (access by http://printer-ip/  ) i have setted duplex option.

In kde settings, duplex is enabled.

But when i print, duplex is not working! (also in other systems, like ubuntu).

But 2 years ago, i was able to print duplex with this printer, without any problem. I don't know why it doens't work anymore....

I posted logs:

error_log: http://pastebin.com/amyuhktN

 *access_log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ocalhost - - [07/Sep/2014:16:20:03 +0200] "POST /printers/Samsung_ML-2851ND HTTP/1.1" 200 510 Create-Job successful-ok
> 
> localhost - - [07/Sep/2014:16:20:03 +0200] "POST /printers/Samsung_ML-2851ND HTTP/1.1" 200 925027 Send-Document successful-ok 
> ...

 

 *page_log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Samsung_ML-2851ND matteo 67 [07/Sep/2014:16:20:03 +0200] 1 1 - localhost mysql-gentoo.pdf Letter two-sided-long-edge
> 
> Samsung_ML-2851ND matteo 67 [07/Sep/2014:16:20:09 +0200] 2 1 - localhost mysql-gentoo.pdf Letter two-sided-long-edge 
> ...

 

Have you any idea how to solve? Thank you very much!!Last edited by lordalbert on Fri Oct 08, 2021 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi.

the keyword is cups.

when cups is proper set up, than it should work.

there was something like http://Localhost:631 what i rememeber to access the cups interface as root

First set up cups correctly, print the test pages and install the provided gnu linux drivers from your manufactuerer.

if those do not work you have to stick to pcl or one of the other emulations but you will loose functionality.

most of the extra features are provided by that ppd? file provided by your manufacturer.

there should be somewhere a cups howto around, check e.g. gentoo wiki / google.

----------

## lordalbert

I forget to say, but i tryed also configuring CUPS.

Now i delete my 2 printer (someone says me that samsung drivers, when installing more than one printer, have a problems.... i had 2 printer installed, so i delete both. And now i installed only one printer (2851ND, that gives me problems)).

After that, i download from Samsung site the UnifiedLinuxDriver. I don't run installing bash script, i extract from package the ppd (ML-2850ps.ppd) and, from web interface of cups, add new printer. I use the ppd downloaded, and enable 2-side print.

Try to test a test page, but same problem... duplex doesn't work.

Here a summarize of cups:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Description:	Samsung ML-2851ND
> 
> Location:	
> ...

 

PS: on windows, duplex is working. So is not a printer problem...

----------

## chithanh

This is a PostScript printer. It is not necessary to install Samsung software, unless you need SmartPanel etc.

Regarding the duplex printing, I suggest to install net-print/foomatic-db-ppds and choose Samsung ML-2851ND Foomatic/Postscript as cups driver. Make sure that the duplexer is set to installed if there is such a setting.

----------

## lordalbert

ok, i installed net-print/foomatic-db-ppds, so i add a new printer in CUPS (localhost:631) but when it ask me the ppd, in the list of samsung printers, there's no ML-2851 printer. Only ML-2853 and ML-2855.

I tried to use ppd from http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-2851ND  but duplex printing doesn't work.

----------

## lordalbert

Hi,

after years i'm trying again!  :Smile: 

I installed 

 foomatic-db-ppds

foomatic-db-engine

foomatic-db

and in cups i selected both postscript and pxlmono (i created 2 "printers") with duplex enabled in settings, but it doesn't work....

I attach two screenshot of cups configuration...

https://imgur.com/8F9Jgce.png

https://imgur.com/NMpPUoD.png

Do you have any idea how to fix it?

Thank you

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I too had a similar problem as you, but with a Konica Minolta printer. I have drivers installed for quite a few printer manufacturers and models in the various offices where I work and had no trouble printing single-sided and double-sided documents on the printers that support duplex printing. However, one of the offices has a Konica Minolta bizhub C368 and the printer in this MFP does not enable me to switch between single-sided and double-sided printing even though Windows users could. I tried everything with CUPS unsuccessfully and eventually implemented a work-around to switch between the two printing modes. I explain it below in case it is of any use to you.

I installed the manufacturer's Linux driver for the printer according to their instructions. I then used the CUPS Administration page in a browser window to set up the printer.

As I wanted the printer to be the default printer while I was working in that office, I edited the system-wide and user-specific lpoptions files to contain the printer name I had specified to CUPS when setting up the printer:

```
$ cat ~/.cups/lpoptions

Default Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368
```

```
# cat /etc/cups/lpoptions

Default Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368
```

I was then able to print from all the usual applications, except that the applications could only select single-sided printing, even though the printer supports double-sided printing and Windows users in the office could print double-sided. I could not find a setting for this in the CUPS Manager's 'Set Default Options' page for the printer, so I edited the PPD file to change the relevant default option:

```
# nano /etc/cups/ppd/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd
```

I changed the default printing option from:

```
    *DefaultKMDuplex: 1Sided
```

to:

```
    *DefaultKMDuplex: 2Sided
```

Then I could print double-sided pages, but selecting 'single-sided' in applications would still print double-sided. Now, I don't know if there is a proper fix for this, but I could not find out how to do it. Therefore I opted for a work-around which is fine for my purposes. Here is what I did…

I created the shell script ~/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.sh containing the following:

```
#!/bin/bash

echo

echo "Konica Minolta bizhub C368 printer"

echo

echo "Select single-sided or double-sided printing as the default"

echo

# Get the password entry over and done with now

echo "Enter your user account password."

sudo ls > /dev/null

echo

CHOICE=""

while [[ $CHOICE != "X" && $CHOICE != "x" ]]; do

    if [[ $CHOICE != "X" && $CHOICE != "x" ]]; then

        echo

        echo -n "[1]-sided, [2]-sided or e[X]it : "

        read -n1 CHOICE

        echo

    else

        break

    fi

    case $CHOICE in

        [1] ) sudo cp /home/fitzcarraldo/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd.single-sided /etc/cups/ppd/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd

              echo "Single-sided printing has been selected"

        ;;

        [2] ) sudo cp /home/fitzcarraldo/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd.double-sided /etc/cups/ppd/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd

              echo "Double-sided printing has been selected"

        ;;

        [Xx] ) echo; exit;;

        * ) echo; echo " Enter '1', '2' or 'X/x'"

    esac

done
```

I use KDE so I created a Desktop Configuration File ~/Desktop/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.desktop containing the following:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Comment[en_GB]=Select single-sided or double-sided printing for Konica Minolta bizhub C368

Comment=Select single-sided or double-sided printing for Konica Minolta bizhub C368

Encoding=UTF-8

Exec=konsole -e sh /home/fitzcarraldo/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.sh

GenericName[en_GB]=Select printing sides for KM bizhub C368

GenericName=Select printing sides for KM bizhub C368

Icon=/home/fitzcarraldo/Pictures/Icons/konica-minolta.png

MimeType=

Name[en_GB]=Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368

Name=Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368

Path=

StartupNotify=true

Terminal=true

TerminalOptions=

Type=Application

X-DBUS-ServiceName=

X-DBUS-StartupType=none

X-DCOP-ServiceType=

X-KDE-SubstituteUID=false

X-KDE-Username=
```

I downloaded a Konica Minolta logo from the Web and used it for the icon for the Desktop Configuration File.

And finally I copied the PPD file to two files and edited them:

~/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd.single-sided

which includes:

```
*DefaultKMDuplex: 1Sided
```

~/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368/Konica_Minolta_bizhub_C368.ppd.double-sided

which includes:

```
*DefaultKMDuplex: 2Sided
```

Now, if I want to switch between single-sided and double-sided printing I just double-click on the icon on my Desktop and a terminal window pops-up allowing me to select the new default:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     Konica Minolta bizhub C368 printer
> 
>     Select single-sided or double-sided printing as the default
> ...

 

----------

## vasettoo

I never had success for duplex printing with official repo drivers. My Samsung CLX-6260 prints duplex after installing samsung unified driver from overlay - I use pg_overlay for that. And I'm printing wirelessly through wifi router setup on ASUS RT-AC56U with network print server built-in.

----------

## lordalbert

@Vasettoo: thank you. I try to install samsung unified driver from that overlay but nothing changed  :Sad: 

@Fitzcarraldo: Thank you, so the problem is mainly solved changing .ppd file.

I open my .ppd, it seems ok but i can't understand every single line....

i copy here the section related to Duplex. I'm missing something?

```

*% =========================================================

*%  Printer Features

*% =========================================================

*OpenUI *Duplex/Double-sided Printing:  PickOne

*OrderDependency: 60 AnySetup *Duplex

*DefaultDuplex: DuplexNoTumble

*Duplex None/None: " <</Duplex false>> setpagedevice"

*Duplex DuplexNoTumble/Long Edge: "

    <</Duplex true /Tumble false>> setpagedevice"

*End

*Duplex DuplexTumble/Short Edge: "

    <</Duplex true /Tumble true>> setpagedevice"

*End

*?Duplex: "

   save

      currentpagedevice /Duplex get

        {currentpagedevice /Tumble get

            {(DuplexTumble)}{(DuplexNoTumble)}ifelse

         }{(None)} ifelse = flush

   restore

"

*End

*CloseUI: *Duplex

*OpenUI *SECReverseDuplex/Reverse Duplex Printing:  Boolean

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *SECReverseDuplex

*DefaultSECReverseDuplex: True

*SECReverseDuplex False/Off: "userdict /SECReverseDuplex false put"

*SECReverseDuplex True/On: "userdict /SECReverseDuplex true put"

*CloseUI: *SECReverseDuplex

```

EDIT

Ok it works!!! I installed Samsung-unified-driver from pg_overlay  (before i forgot to restart cups...).

With new drivers, i have no more duplex option in settings and default was 1-page-side.  So i tried to copy to new .ppd the configuration i pasted before (taken from foomatic ppd) and..... it works!!  :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much!! After years, i solved the issue  :Smile: 

----------

